# Red Spider Mite



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone on here had experience with red spider mite, if so how did you rid the mite, our western red cedar's have these mites, when brushed with white paper under were brushed area you can just see the mites on the paper.

Having done internet searches it appears their are 3 options, a mite that only feeds on red spider mites, an organic spray like SMC or a home made mix of soap/oil/water.

Any advice welcome to save our hedge, of which is not very bad yet but mites have now been present for over 12 months..


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I have used Neem Oil and Horticultural Soap mixed with water for use on greenhouse pests, it was very effective if I remember correctly, might be worth a try.

Though, I would do a bit more research just to make sure it is safe to use on your particular plants.


----------

